# HC Bowl - Emersed



## GreenAquascapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Another experiment I started few weeks ago to grow HC Emersed.
I used a bowl with sliding cover so that desired humidity can be maintained.
*Note:* Get permission from your wife before picking up anything like that from kitchen 

For substrate I used following layers as shown in the pics below-
Common black gravel
Charcoal
Peat Moss
ADA soil

Lighting - One 30W T8 Tube which is shared by my Wabi-Kusa setup and couple of these bowls.

Growth is slow but I am happy with the growth as HC is growing healthy and I only water them once every 2 weeks. These bowls maintain the perfect humidity level. Because of the covers high level of humidity can be easily maintained and also water needs to be added less frequently. Peat Moss also helps to keep ADA soil moist.

*Bowl - Remove the small knob to create a hole for air exchange*









*Layer of Black Gravel*









*Charcoal Layer*









*Peat Moss Layer*









*ADA Amazonia Layer*









*HC Planted*









*Growth after - Almost one month*


----------



## GitMoe (Oct 10, 2010)

Where do you get those bowls? They look pretty awesome...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

looks like a candy dish.


----------



## GreenAquascapes (Jan 1, 2011)

GitMoe said:


> Where do you get those bowls? They look pretty awesome...


Got it from kitchen as my wife have few of them in her collection.
I guess any store selling bowls or kitchen utensils will carry these kinds of bowls.
I am looking for some thing bigger but exactly like this bowl.

Cheers,Jag


----------



## RSS (Jan 14, 2011)

I've had mixed experiences trying to grow HC emersed, it either grows like a weed or dies. Looks like yours is going the weed route.

Really like the bowl, will have to look for some.

Keep an eye out and you might get flowers.


----------

